# QuikTrac points promotion



## manderson (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know if the promotion awards points for each single use of Quik Trak? For instance, if I have a four-segment trip on one reservation, do I get four sets of points if I print out each segment separately, at the departure station? (If that's even possible).

I've never used QuikTrak, but I understand that it's trouble free, as long as I use it at a staffed station in cases the machine jams up on day of departure. Yes?


----------



## the_traveler (May 6, 2010)

I think it's a 1 time use promotion. And yes, it is very easy to use. If you use the same credit card to activate the QT as you used to purchase the tickets, all your open reservation show up automatically!


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2010)

Yep, I used them a handful of times and only got the credit once. Still, a free 250 ain't bad!


----------



## AlanB (May 6, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I think it's a 1 time use promotion. And yes, it is very easy to use. If you use the same credit card to activate the QT as you used to purchase the tickets, all your open reservation show up automatically!


Or you can use your AGR card and then all reservations made with your AGR number will show up, without regard for which credit card you used or if it was an award reservation.


----------



## Traingeek (May 13, 2010)

How do you do this? 250 points towards Atlanta for something fairly simple sounds like a good way to go.


----------



## the_traveler (May 14, 2010)

Traingeek said:


> How do you do this? 250 points towards Atlanta for something fairly simple sounds like a good way to go.


I'm not sure if it was targeted, or if it's still in effect, but try to sign on to your AGR account and enter promo code *41310*.


----------



## alanh (May 14, 2010)

Yes, it's targeted. No love for me.


----------



## Ryan (May 14, 2010)

Neither my wife nor I got the email, I was able to register, she wasn't.


----------



## John Bredin (May 14, 2010)

Let's say I've already gotten a ticket from a Quik-trak, so I'll be getting my 250 points. (Yes, I registered for the promotion.)

If I make a (completely separate) online reservation for myself and a friend, who is also an AGR member registered for the promotion, will my friend get the 250 points after I pick up our tickets from a Quik-trak? Or will Amtrak/AGR say because I was the first person on the transaction and paid for it that I already got my points?

In other words, for my friend to get the 250 points when I've already earned them, will we have to make separate reservations or can we do a single unified reservation?

If nobody here knows, that's fine, but I figure someone here will know.


----------



## the_traveler (May 14, 2010)

John Bredin said:


> Let's say I've already gotten a ticket from a Quik-trak, so I'll be getting my 250 points. (Yes, I registered for the promotion.)
> If I make a (completely separate) online reservation for myself and a friend, who is also an AGR member registered for the promotion, will my friend get the 250 points after I pick up our tickets from a Quik-trak? Or will Amtrak/AGR say because I was the first person on the transaction and paid for it that I already got my points?
> 
> In other words, for my friend to get the 250 points when I've already earned them, will we have to make separate reservations or can we do a single unified reservation?
> ...


Is it for a sleeper? :huh: If not, why not make 2 separate reservations - one for you and one for him/her? :huh:

It has nothing to do with who paid for the tickets, but I think only who picks up the tickets from the QT!


----------

